# iPhone 12 pro ou 12 pro Max



## HarveySpecter (15 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour,

Je décide de me lancer dans la photographie avec mon iPhone et je voulais savoir si la différence entre l'objectif de l'iPhone 12 pro et l'iPhone 12 pro max était conséquent ? 

Merci d'avance 

Cordialement


----------



## MrTom (15 Octobre 2020)

Hello,

Qu'entends-tu par conséquent ? Qu'est-ce que tu souhaites faire ?


----------



## VanZoo (15 Octobre 2020)

Comme tu souhaites te lancer dans la photographie, ça veut dire que tu es débutant, que ton oeil n'est pas aguerri.
Ou bien je me trompe. 
Si ton oeil est aguerri alors le Max apportera des améliorations tout à fait perceptibles (comme la nouvelle stabilisation sur le module principal et l'ouverture du capteur 47% plus importante) 
La petite amélioration du zoom optique me parait marginal. Mais bon, comme on dit, ce qui est pris n'est plus à prendre.

L'Apple ProRaw sera sur les deux modèles Pro.

Tu dois surtout t'interroger sur la taille et le poids. Le Max est vraiment big (et assez lourd)


----------



## HarveySpecter (15 Octobre 2020)

Merci pour vos réponses.

alors j’ai pour nouvelle passion de sortir le week end et faire des photos de paysage et des portraits de personne et des voitures. Actuellement on m’a prêté un iPhone 11 Pro Max, c’est vrai qu’il un peu lourd et grand surtout pour mon usage quotidien et mes poches de costume au travail. Donc au départ je m’orientais pour un iPhone 12 pro, mais j’ai vu qu’il y a des différences de stabilisateurs et grand angle etc ... alors je suis perdu.


----------



## VanZoo (15 Octobre 2020)

La nouvelle stabilisation du Max sera surtout utile pour le mode nuit (voir certaines photos en ultra mobilité comme le sport ou la captation vidéo en mouvement sans stabilisateur additionnel. Mais l'actuelle stabilisation est déjà très bonne) 
Si tu poses ton Iphone sur un trépied pour avoir le meilleur rendu (temps d'exposition), quelque soit la stabilisation alors le 12 Pro ira parfaitement. 
Si tu le trouves trop gros, trop lourd, les gains en photo et vidéo ne sont pas suffisants pour compenser cela. 

Perso, ce sera le 12 Pro Max (plus c'est grand, mieux c'est, pour moi) Content de gagner 0,2 pouce


----------



## eckri (15 Octobre 2020)

Je prendrais sans hésiter le pro max , un grand écran est vraiment un plus


----------



## Jura39 (15 Octobre 2020)

Ayant un 11 Pro max , je ne peux qu'aller dans le sens du pro Max


----------



## HarveySpecter (15 Octobre 2020)

Merci beaucoup pour vos retours je pense donc me diriger vers le 12 pro max. Si je me suis adapté au 11 pro max je pense qu’il en sera de même pour le 12 pro max. 
merci beaucoup


----------



## VanZoo (15 Octobre 2020)

HarveySpecter a dit:


> Merci beaucoup pour vos retours je pense donc me diriger vers le 12 pro max. Si je me suis adapté au 11 pro max je pense qu’il en sera de même pour le 12 pro max.
> merci beaucoup



Il fait le même poids et ce n'est pas les 2,6mm en hauteur qui feront une différence, d'autant que le nouveau est plus fin


----------



## Jura39 (15 Octobre 2020)

C'est un bon choix


----------



## IPhone7 user (31 Octobre 2020)

HarveySpecter a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je décide de me lancer dans la photographie avec mon iPhone et je voulais savoir si la différence entre l'objectif de l'iPhone 12 pro et l'iPhone 12 pro max était conséquent ?
> 
> ...


12 Pro Max sans hésiter pour toi. c’est seulement 100€ de plus...seul avantage ou inconvénient la taille et le poid qui peux être pénalisant.

la taille d’un capteur photo, la stabilisation sont des points importants.
Je suis persuadé que Apple veux montrer avec le Pro Max son savoir faire en Photo...pour dépasser le P40, la réference.


----------



## VanZoo (31 Octobre 2020)

IPhone7 user a dit:


> la taille d’un capteur photo, la stabilisation sont des points importants.
> Je suis persuadé que Apple veux montrer avec le Pro Max son savoir faire en Photo...pour dépasser le P40, la réference.



Je ne crois pas que le P40 soit la référence. 

Apple est un mastodon, ils pourraient proposer un zoom x100 comme Samsung. Ils font des choix (celui de l'homogénéité des trois capteurs) souvent peu compris du grand public, peu spécialiste des usages photographiques. Quant à DxO, ils font des calculs.


----------



## eckri (1 Novembre 2020)

Dxo fait des calculs justes , on est pas au niveau des blogueurs et des journaux en ligne qui testent sans vrais compétences car ils testent à peu pres tout
apple est loin derrière en photo et si le 12 est au niveau du 11 c’est encore pire


----------



## IPhone7 user (1 Novembre 2020)

VanZoo a dit:


> Je ne crois pas que le P40 soit la référence.
> 
> Apple est un mastodon, ils pourraient proposer un zoom x100 comme Samsung. Ils font des choix (celui de l'homogénéité des trois capteurs) souvent peu compris du grand public, peu spécialiste des usages photographiques. Quant à DxO, ils font des calculs.


En faible luminosité...il est supérieur au 11 Pro.
...mais de toute façon, on ne vas pas acheter un smartphone sans YouTube, Google Map...

donc...il faut oublier les nouveaux Huawei...qui sont d’ailleurs à des prix...proches des IPhone.


----------



## LS Zaitsev (4 Novembre 2020)

Vous êtes en droit de me trouver désagréable, mais... se lance-t-on dans la photographie avec un smartphone ? Je pérore du haut de mon 1D, mais l'idée est là.

Honnêtement, en tant que photographe (amateur aujourd'hui, mais ex-pro pendant 2 ans...), je reste positivement impressionné par les résultats des iPhones (en général) en photo (exception faite du nouveau iPhone SE).
Je ne sais pas si c'est dû à l'objectif ou au post-traitement intégré (sûrement un peu des 2...), mais je trouve assez qualitatives les photos sortant des iPhone (disons depuis l'iPhone 8 au moins), toutes proportions gardées évidemment.

Pour trouver une qualité équivalente en photo chez les autres, il faut aller taper dans le plus haut de gamme (Samsung, Huawei, pour ne citer que les meilleurs) et on s'approche vraiment des tarifs de l'iPhone.

Pour un débutant (il faudrait nous préciser tes usages et tes aspirations en photo), je ne suis pas sûr que la différence entre les 2 modèles soit flagrante ou même perceptible.

Sans oublier que la qualité finale d'une image dépend aussi du post-traitement, ce à quoi invite (par définition) le format RAW (Apple Pro RAW ici). L'apprentissage du post-traitement peut représenter un aussi gros morceau que l'apprentissage du reste (prise de vue, exposition, etc.).


----------



## VanZoo (4 Novembre 2020)

LS Zaitsev a dit:


> Vous êtes en droit de me trouver désagréable, mais... se lance-t-on dans la photographie avec un smartphone ? Je pérore du haut de mon 1D, mais l'idée est là.
> 
> Honnêtement, en tant que photographe (amateur aujourd'hui, mais ex-pro pendant 2 ans...), je reste positivement impressionné par les résultats des iPhones (en général) en photo (exception faite du nouveau iPhone SE).
> Je ne sais pas si c'est dû à l'objectif ou au post-traitement intégré (sûrement un peu des 2...), mais je trouve assez qualitatives les photos sortant des iPhone (disons depuis l'iPhone 8 au moins), toutes proportions gardées évidemment.
> ...



Ce qui fait le photographe n'est pas l'outil mais son oeil.

Il existe de nombreux photographes célèbrent qui refusent le post-traitement.

En gros, avec un appareil jetable, on peut réaliser des photos infiniment supérieures à des photos réalisées avec des boitiers professionnels ou même des chambres, à moins de n'apprécier que la dimension technique (il y en a beaucoup).


----------



## LS Zaitsev (5 Novembre 2020)

VanZoo a dit:


> Ce qui fait le photographe n'est pas l'outil mais son oeil.
> 
> Il existe de nombreux photographes célèbrent qui refusent le post-traitement.
> 
> En gros, avec un appareil jetable, on peut réaliser des photos infiniment supérieures à des photos réalisées avec des boitiers professionnels ou même des chambres, à moins de n'apprécier que la dimension technique (il y en a beaucoup).


Bien sûr ! Mais il y a tout de même des limites.
En argentique, l'équivalent du post-traitement était le développement en laboratoire. Si les "grands" photographes avaient tous leur développeur et tireur attitré et fidèle, il n'en reste pas moins que c'est bien le développement et le tirage qui produisaient la force du cliché final, au moins autant que la composition et la prise de vue.
Le numérique n'a pas changé grand chose à ça.

Après, dans une démarche purement créative, artistique, oui l'appareil n'a que peu d'importance. C'est un peu ce que j'ai voulu dire quand j'ai écrit qu'il ne verrait pas la différence entre les 2 modèles d'iPhone. Un "débutant" doit avant tout apprendre les règles de base de la photo : compo, exposition, etc.

Véhiculer l'idée que la photo, c'est juste appuyer sur un bouton, me parait trompeur également, mais je ne pense pas que c'était ton intention.

Ici, justement, notre ami ne veut pas acheter un "appareil jetable", mais s'oriente plutôt vers des smartphones haut de gamme. On est donc en droit de lui répondre du point de vue technique, d'autant que sa question portait exactement sur ce chapitre.

Quant aux (quelques) photographes célèbres qui annoncent ne faire aucun post-traitement, j'y vois plutôt une posture et dans les faits, ils appliquent tout de même un post-traitement léger, discret. En termes plus humbles, ils défendent une sorte de sobriété numérique et c'est tout à leur honneur, je les rejoins complètement là-dessus, dans un monde saturé, envahi par le HDR et autres tambouilles.


----------



## IPhone7 user (6 Novembre 2020)

VanZoo a dit:


> Ce qui fait le photographe n'est pas l'outil mais son oeil.
> 
> Il existe de nombreux photographes célèbrent qui refusent le post-traitement.
> 
> En gros, avec un appareil jetable, on peut réaliser des photos infiniment supérieures à des photos réalisées avec des boitiers professionnels ou même des chambres, à moins de n'apprécier que la dimension technique (il y en a beaucoup).


D’ailleurs je ne suis ni connu ni photographe professionnel...et je refuse le traitement.


----------



## LS Zaitsev (6 Novembre 2020)

Donc, tu n'ajustes même pas la balance des blancs, les blancs brûlés ou noirs bouchés, etc. de tes fichiers RAW ? Chapeau, pour avoir des expositions parfaites à tout coup.
Dans tous les cas :

Soit vous shootez en RAW, et là il faut un logiciel de développement numérique (un "dérawtiseur"), même si on n'applique pas de réglages... et on exporte après en fonction de ses besoins (compression, taille de l'image, etc.).
Soit vous shootez en JPEG, auquel cas les images peuvent vous satisfaire, mais le boitier / smartphone effectue lui-même les traitements les plus flatteurs : l'image est donc déjà post-traitée...

Dans les 2 cas, il y a, de mon point de vue, une étape de traitement de l'image nécessitant certaines connaissances de base. Seulement, dans 1 des 2 cas, c'est pas vous qui le faites, mais des automatismes.

À voir la fierté avec laquelle certains "refusent le traitement", je me demande si on parle de la même chose. Pour moi, traitement et retouche, ce n'est pas la même chose. À mes yeux, le (post) traitement est indissociable de la photo, argentique comme numérique, et je n'y vois rien de mal. Tant qu'il ne tombe pas dans la dénaturation, l'excès ou la retouche ; cette dernière étant à la frontière de la photo et du graphisme (exemple : les défauts gommés, les visages et corps retouchés de la publicité).


----------



## IPhone7 user (8 Novembre 2020)

LS Zaitsev a dit:


> Donc, tu n'ajustes même pas la balance des blancs, les blancs brûlés ou noirs bouchés, etc. de tes fichiers RAW ? Chapeau, pour avoir des expositions parfaites à tout coup.
> Dans tous les cas :
> 
> Soit vous shootez en RAW, et là il faut un logiciel de développement numérique (un "dérawtiseur"), même si on n'applique pas de réglages... et on exporte après en fonction de ses besoins (compression, taille de l'image, etc.).
> ...


Si en fait je shoot en raw...et je fait un peu de retouche.


----------

